# Rauceby Asylum, Lincolnshire, October 2015



## HughieD (Oct 28, 2015)

This place used to be one of the darlings of the former-asylums urbex trail and used to have reports written about it on DP on a regular basis. These reached their peak in 2013 but since then there has been little in the way of reports. So inspired by The Wombat and Mikemutt's re-discovery of St John's asylum up the road in Lincoln recently, I decided to see what the state of play with was with the former Mental Institution at Rauceby. Normally a lack of reports are for a reason and that, coupled with very, very foggy and poor-visibility weather, didn't bode well. It would have been easy to turn back but I like a challenge. The challenge being to come up with a half-decent set of pictures for a report. Admittedly these are not the finest set of pictures I've ever posted but hopefully it does give an insight into the current state of play plus the fog does sort of add to the atmosphere of the place.

The buildings that are now left in an oval-shaped compound are a fraction of the former hospital's enormous site which has been subject to a top-end housing estate development. That said a number of the institution's iconic buildings remain. The elegant admin block (see below, pictured circa 1905), the chapel (now undergoing refurbishment), the red-brick ward buildings and the conservatory.







The buildings (bar the chapel) appear to have been left to decay. There are a number of building materials in the compound but these appear to be stored rather than for the purpose of renovating the buildings.

It was quite an enjoyable explore. The compound is easy enough to enter but once in, as you will see from the pictures, the place is tightly sealed, ruling out internal shots. Many of the buildings appear to have recently been sealed with breeze-blocks and cement. 

The history of the place is a well-trodden path but here is a brief potted summary. The hospital was designed by GT Hine. Construction started in 1897 and was concluded five years when the institution opened in 1902. Kesteven County Council oversaw the hospital and it was renamed the Kesteven Mental Hospital in 1924 and then again in 1933 as the Rauceby Mental Hospital. During WWII the site was requisitioned by the RAF and renamed the No.4 RAF Hospital Rauceby. It was responsible for treating crash and burns patients under the direction of RAF Cranwell. The wartime Burns Unit itself was located in Orchard House. It was built alongside the main hospital on the site of the hospital's orchard. This was one of the last parts of the site to remain in NHS following the closure of the Mental Health Hospital in 1998. David Wilson Homes began redeveloping the site in 2004. The iconic water tower was controversially demolished in early 2006 David Wilson Homes cited subsidence caused by the long hot summer of 1976. Subsequently the site and the immediate vicinity have been officially renamed as Greylees. In 2012 the site was used as a set for the controversial horror movie "The Lucifer Effect". The unscripted flick featured eight people who volunteered to be locked inside the reportedly haunted mental asylum for three days. It got a little too real when two of the cast were hospitalised and the police became involved. 

The definitive history of Rauceby entitled 'Rauceby Reflections' was written by Gwyneth Stratten in 1992. A fantastic information resource courtesy of Simon Cornwell can be found here:

urbex:uk

On with the pictures.

The first thing I come across is the former chapel. It's been receiving a top-end refurb:


img2487 by HughieDW, on Flickr

From these two internals work appears to be on-going:


img2545 by HughieDW, on Flickr


img2543 by HughieDW, on Flickr

Next up is the majestic admin building, all boarded up and looking a bit ghostly.


img2488 by HughieDW, on Flickr


img2490 by HughieDW, on Flickr

As you will see, bricked-up doors and windows are a continuing theme:


img2502 by HughieDW, on Flickr

The roofs on some of the former ward buildings are in a desperate sate of repair:


img2503 by HughieDW, on Flickr

On into the compound itself:


img2507 by HughieDW, on Flickr

Mmmm, perhaps in my younger days…


img2510 by HughieDW, on Flickr

…and in my slimmer days? Maybe not.


img2516 by HughieDW, on Flickr

An old out-house crumbles:


img2517 by HughieDW, on Flickr

Birds on a wire, erm, I mean the roof…


img2519 by HughieDW, on Flickr

Yet more boarded up ward buildings:


img2520 by HughieDW, on Flickr

I believe the correct definition for this one is "well-sealed".


img2521 by HughieDW, on Flickr

And on to the iconic conservatory:


img2524 by HughieDW, on Flickr


img2526 by HughieDW, on Flickr

And more ward buildings…these in slightly better nick:


img2528 by HughieDW, on Flickr

With original drain-pipes…


img2530 by HughieDW, on Flickr

…and exterior light!


img2531 by HughieDW, on Flickr

Finally is this tower-like structure:


img2532 by HughieDW, on Flickr

Perhaps this place merits a re-visit on a nicer day. Thanks for looking.


----------



## UrbanX (Oct 28, 2015)

Fantastic set of photos! 
It's def had it's day, but you've captured Hines beautiful work perfectly. 
Thanks for sharing


----------



## krela (Oct 28, 2015)

Sleaford has more than it's fair share of amazing Victorian architecture doesn't it.


----------



## HughieD (Oct 28, 2015)

UrbanX said:


> Fantastic set of photos!
> It's def had it's day, but you've captured Hines beautiful work perfectly.
> Thanks for sharing



Cheers UrbanX. Sadly it has. Hope the admin block gets restored.


krela said:


> Sleaford has more than it's fair share of amazing Victorian architecture doesn't it.



It certainly does what with the Bass Maltings. And then Nocton just up the road.


----------



## DirtyJigsaw (Oct 28, 2015)

Loving this. Wouldn't mind a wonder round there myself. Cool looking buildings too


----------



## Rubex (Oct 28, 2015)

Amazing photos HughieD! The photo of the pigeons on the roof is my favourite


----------



## HughieD (Oct 28, 2015)

Rubex said:


> Amazing photos HughieD! The photo of the pigeons on the roof is my favourite



Cheers Rubex. A bit cliched but it had to be done!



DirtyJigsaw said:


> Loving this. Wouldn't mind a wonder round there myself. Cool looking buildings too



Thanking you Mr Jigsaw.


----------



## tumble112 (Oct 28, 2015)

I think the weather is fitting for your explore. Lincolnshire certainly has a lot to offer.


----------



## Mikeymutt (Oct 28, 2015)

Nice one hughie..shame you could not get in the buildings.they were wide open when I went


----------



## HughieD (Oct 28, 2015)

Sludden said:


> I think the weather is fitting for your explore. Lincolnshire certainly has a lot to offer.


It didn't feel like it at the time but I think you are right! Yes...Lincs has loads to offer for sure. 



Mikeymutt said:


> Nice one hughie..shame you could not get in the buildings.they were wide open when I went



Cheers Mikey. Yeah, saw your report. Things have changed access-wise recently. Think this may have been the reason...
http://m.sleafordtarget.co.uk/Safety-fears-derelict-Rauceby-Hospital-Greylees/story-25526914-detail/story.html


----------



## flyboys90 (Oct 29, 2015)

You've captured the atmosphere spot on in these images.Thanks for sharing.


----------



## HughieD (Oct 29, 2015)

flyboys90 said:


> You've captured the atmosphere spot on in these images.Thanks for sharing.



Ha ha...cheers mate. The atmosphere came as a job lot that morning!


----------



## LeeLewisUE (Oct 29, 2015)

Awesume thread, cracking pictures my friend love it.
Might have to have a visit here, i love asylums


----------



## HughieD (Oct 29, 2015)

LeeLewisUE said:


> Awesume thread, cracking pictures my friend love it.
> Might have to have a visit here, i love asylums


 Cheers Lee...do it! There's Bass Maltings and Nocton near by.


----------



## odeon master (Oct 30, 2015)

i first visited this asylum in 2003 with fellow urbexer Simon C, it was a very different place back then, fully intact, and so clean interally, full of interesting stuff. Shame its just a stripped out shell today. The hall was really good, thats gone now i think. Its a crying shame what they did to the admin block, its stripped back to the bare brickwork inside, and when we visited it was adorned with fantastic victorian bottle green shaped wall tiles, it was stunning, and the builders stripped all this away


----------



## mockney reject (Nov 3, 2015)

visited this place recently such a shame to see it in the state it's in

I'll get a report up soon


----------

